# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  weird pimple in the corner of my eye

## number twelve

hey this is my first time posting in this forum. 
i over all have pretty clear skin but the past few weeks i have noticed this small bubble-like thing developing in the corner of my eye. i have no idea what it is, it doesnt seem like a pimple and it doesnt seem like its going away by itself. its about the size of a pinhead, and its white. it almost seems like a calcium deposit of some kind. i tried hot compresses but that didnt work, i also was considering popping it with a needle but i dont trust myself to not accidentally poke myself in the eye.
wtf is this and how can i get rid of it?
thanks

----------


## shrpskn

Sounds like it could be a stye. There are treatment options.

Check this out:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stye

Good luck,

----------


## Venomous Nemisis

DO NOT POP IT!!!
use a heat compress and let it drain itself, go to the doc if it persists

----------


## number twelve

yeh i tried using heat compress but its hard to get to it with the bridge of my nose being right there.
any other suggestions?

----------


## Venomous Nemisis

hard to get?

----------


## Mizfit

could also be milia

Don't try to get rid of it on your own

----------


## number twelve

im trying to think of a better way of describing it... there is no swelling or anything around my eye, at first glance it looks like it might be an eye booger or something. its about the size of a small pinhead, its white and round. its been there for a few weeks and hasnt gotten any bigger or smaller. its in the right corner of my left eye. there is no redness or anything like that. its just a small white bubble like thing.
any ideas? could i go to my school doctor and see what they say about it? (im in college)

----------


## Mizfit

> im trying to think of a better way of describing it... there is no swelling or anything around my eye, at first glance it looks like it might be an eye booger or something. its about the size of a small pinhead, its white and round. its been there for a few weeks and hasnt gotten any bigger or smaller. its in the right corner of my left eye. there is no redness or anything like that. its just a small white bubble like thing.
> any ideas? could i go to my school doctor and see what they say about it? (im in college)


google what i wrote "milia"

that sounds like what it is

----------


## Mizfit

Milia are very common, benign, keratin-filled cysts that occur in persons of all ages, from infants to elderly persons. Primary milia are typically seen in infants but also may occur in children and adults. Secondary milia are observed in a number of blistering disorders and following dermabrasion.

----------


## number twelve

it might be something like that. thanks for all the help!

----------


## trip07

Yeah it doesn't sound like a stye. Styes are usually lumps on the edge of the eyelid without any visible puss.

----------


## Ejuicer

> hey this is my first time posting in this forum. 
> i over all have pretty clear skin but the past few weeks i have noticed this small bubble-like thing developing in the corner of my eye. i have no idea what it is, it doesnt seem like a pimple and it doesnt seem like its going away by itself. its about the size of a pinhead, and its white. it almost seems like a calcium deposit of some kind. i tried hot compresses but that didnt work, i also was considering popping it with a needle but i dont trust myself to not accidentally poke myself in the eye.
> wtf is this and how can i get rid of it?
> thanks



I had something like that years ago. The doctor didn't even tell me what he was doing and just cut it off. I'd go get it checked out, it was only about 5 minutes I was with him.

----------


## Musicman

my grandpop got those alot, i forget what theyre called, ill get back to you

----------

